# Loader Model



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone know what model this might be? Its a International Harvester. Trying to figure out the HP and specs on it.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

That is a John Deere 
544 possibly 
late 70's early 80's


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats what I thought too. Serial number tag says it made by IH model # area is all faded.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

looks like a IH hough 50


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

it is a IH hough loader mid to late 60s


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks looks like it after searching.. They had Gas and Diesel engines apparently.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

If it is the IH Hough 50 it will have the same engine as the IH 806 tractor. That would give it an engine rating of 110 horse power. Power to the wheels would be 84 going off of the 806 tractor rating.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

it's a Deere , Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a Hough Pic










I'm pretty sure all the John Deere wheel loaders were articulating in the center.

.............


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Spool it up;1545223 said:


> it's a Deere , Thumbs Up


No. This is a rigid frame loader. I don't recall John Deere ever producing a rigid frame front end loader.The 544, 644 etc were all articulated.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

RJ lindblom;1545250 said:


> No. This is a rigid frame loader. I don't recall John Deere ever producing a rigid frame front end loader.The 544, 644 etc were all articulated.


skid steers count ?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Spool it up;1545267 said:


> skid steers count ?


That is the exception that proves the rule. Thumbs Up The loader in question doesn't look like a skid steer.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i thought that the lift frame,dog bone and cab resembled the Deere alot .


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

It is definitely not a Deere and it has the look of a Hough (pronounced "huff")


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's either a Hough H30 or H40.Ridgid frame,all wheel steer and they came in both gas and diesel versions.I ran one at a gravel bank,not a bad machine-you definitely knew at the end of the day that your arm muscles were shot.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought it was pronounced like this guy s name 









This thing should be able to handle a 12' pusher?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Grassman09;1545517 said:


> I thought it was pronounced like this guy s name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does huff sound like ''creepy old guy''?:laughing:

That would be hue and yes,even with a gas engine,that loader can handle a 12' push box.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

tuney443;1545596 said:


> How does huff sound like ''creepy old guy''?:laughing:
> 
> That would be hue and yes,even with a gas engine,that loader can handle a 12' push box.


LOL well Hough is how its spelled but you say its pronounced Huff.. :laughing:

He may be creepy and old but hes got it going on..


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

We had that exact same loader years ago cant remember if it was a Hough 30 or 20, strong loader worked well.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How are these older loaders starting in the Cold temps? Is it a hassle?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

erkoehler;1545722 said:


> How are these older loaders starting in the Cold temps? Is it a hassle?


A gas shoudn't be a problem. A good block heater starting is a non issue.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

schrader;1545699 said:


> We had that exact same loader years ago cant remember if it was a Hough 30 or 20, strong loader worked well.


What is there lift capacity? Is it a chore to get the bucket off?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Grassman09;1545622 said:


> LOL well Hough is how its spelled but you say its pronounced Huff.. :laughing:
> 
> He may be creepy and old but hes got it going on..


I know for a fact it's pronounced huff.I've been around for a few rodeos in 39 years in the excavating biz.Take the first h away and substitute a t---''-tough''.I'm assuming you're now---getting it?

If you had Hef's money,you too could have playmates at your beck and call.:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

tuney443;1546013 said:


> I know for a fact it's pronounced huff.I've been around for a few rodeos in 39 years in the excavating biz.Take the first h away and substitute a t---''-tough''.I'm assuming you're now---getting it?
> 
> If you had Hef's money,you too could have playmates at your beck and call.:laughing:


If I had his money I wouldn't be buying a loader that is as old as I am or older. Heck doubt id be plowing snow.. :laughing:

I hear you loud and clear.


----------

